
How an F Student Became America’s Most Prolific Inventor - leephillips
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-americas-top-inventor-lowell-wood/
======
segphault
Intellectual Ventures is a notorious patent troll, one that routinely uses
shell companies to obscure the extent of its abuse of the patent system. It's
disappointing to see ignorant people in the press continue to naively conflate
"filing lots of patents" with "inventing."

A piece like this that uncritically lionizes Lowell and Intellectual Ventures
without even bothering to highlight or address the criticism frequently voiced
against the organization feels uncomfortably one-sided if not deliberately
misleading.

------
jostmey
Quote "a device that can imbue medical gear with video­conferencing and data-
transmission abilities so a patient can leave a hospital and use the machines
at home".

Some of the patents mentioned sound trivial. It seems to me this guy is
focused more on quantity than quality. Is he a borderline patent troll?

------
racecar789
Reading tip: Use the page down key instead of mouse wheel. Will keep the
moving artifacts to a minimum.

~~~
mintplant
Or activate Reader View, if you're using Firefox or Safari.

------
personjerry
Off-topic: This article has clearly sacrificed too much readability for the
"cool" factor.

------
ocfx
Why is there always so much focus on the "F student turned inventor" trope.
What purpose does it serve? It's definitely not the norm. I think that people
identify with it because from their perspective it was like oh this guy was
just naturally smart and he just didn't buy into the educational system which
is why they had bad grades. Many people think the same of themselves in that
way. The part that I feel always gets under reported or not digested by
readers very well is the amount of work that the people usually had to put
into their endeavors. Oftentimes the work was far more intensive than any
education they could have received. I think the emphasis should always be on
the work instead of what their grades were in high school or college. I guess
that headline wouldn't sell though.

------
SHIT_TALKER
Terrible presentation on that site.

